# mitsubishi HC 6800 ???



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am getting advice from a knowledgeable friend about my upcoming HT build. It was suggested to me to consider the Mitsubishi HC 6800 and use it as a rear projector on a 92"cineplex screen. I assume by doing this I would be basically making a huge LCD tv? Is this even possible?

What say you "HTS" experts?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, you'd be making a a huge LCD based rear-projection setup, but yes, it's possible. You'll have to have the right type of screen material to do it, and the right room setup. You'll need about 15' of space behind the screen.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

I also forgot to ask how this setup would be for normal nightly viewing? A bit of overkill just sitting around watching two and a half men?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, bulbs aren't cheap, so you'll need to figure in the cost/life of the bulb and break it down on a per hour basis to decide if it's overkill.

What's your budget?


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

The budget is around $7,500. Then the risers, chairs, paint and accessories. I have the perfect setup for a rear projection. Roughly 2/3 of my basement is finished (had been my oldest daughters room) with a dividing wall separating the remaining space, unfinished and used for storage. 

As you come down the stairs and enter the room, on the right is a full bath, behind it is the bar. This kind of seperates the enterance from what will be the media area. So actually it will be at least two spaces and maybe three if we decide to make a "mingle area" away from the bar and main TV. Keep in mind there will be a smaller flat screen on the wall behind the bar. 

I am stoked and want to get started however I just booked a disney trip that would almost cover the price of my media room (dayum rat). But this will in all likelihood be the last vacation for our family as it is now. The girls are growing up and will be gone very soon. We are sad to see them go (but we raised them to be on their own) and the media room helps ease the pain :rofl:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No reason it wouldn't work. Just double check your throw distance.


----------

